
Columbus Lowered World Temperature - sndean
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0277379118307261
======
gus_massa
Original title: " _Earth system impacts of the European arrival and Great
Dying in the Americas after 1492_ "

Title in HN: " _Columbus Lowered World Temperature_ "

Columbus was not a saint and committed a few of the earlier atrocities in that
period, but it's unjust to blame him for all of them (and also the involuntary
spread of illnesses) that caused the drop of population in America.

~~~
johnny313
I believe this is from the post on Marginal Revolution [0]

[0][https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/02/co...](https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/02/columbus-
lowered-world-temperature.html)

